# Mexican Red Gravy



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

For any Mexican dish like burittos and also over any cooked meat or game. Got this from a friend who has a big family but I think it can be frozen for later use. Makes a bit more than 2 quarts, so can be cut down by 2/3s.

1/4 cup butter
1/3 cup flour
1/2 tsp garlic salt
1/2 cup chili powder (I use less)
1 tsp oregano
1/4 tsp cumin (I use less)
3 - 15 oz chicken broth
1 (12 oz) can tomato sauce
1 bottle (small cooking size, apx 8oz) of Galo Merlot wine.

In a large sauce pan melt the butter.
Mix the dry stuff and shake it into the melted butter while stirring.
Add a little of the broth while stirring too as it takes more liquid than just the butter to get it smooth. Add the rest of the liquids when it bubbles.


----------

